# Yakin' For Reds in the Surf 3/1/2012



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, after getting skunked three times in a row, Freefallin_86 and I decided to change tactics. Greg kayaked three lines with thick mullet fillets out around 100 yards and we played the waiting game. After nearly an hour, we each got a big hit, enough to get the heart pounding. One minute passed and another hit, then the spool started spinning. This big Red put up a solid 13 to 15 minute fight with some great runs. All in all, it was 37" and just under 15 lbs. 

We yaked the bait out once more before a thick fog bank rolled in. Nothing but a hardhead to finish off the night.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice. Sweet kayak too.


----------



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

I dropped those baits about 2-250 yds out! Kinda got erie when that fog started rolling in. The kayak still needs a few more modifications before she is fully operational. Anyone know of a good waterproof headlamp? I saw one at west marine for about $30 but dont remember what brand it was. I use a petzel on the beach and love it.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I have some good 160 lumen railroad headlamps. I especially liked it for the kayak cuz it also has a red lamp on the back of the head strap that can be turned on. One of them also has different color LEDs on the front. So, in addition to my mounted stern light, I would turn on the front green LED and the red rear one and wear the light sideways as running lights. When I get back down there I will take a look and let you know what the brand is.


----------

